# OK, I give in.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay. Well, you know all about my psychic/medium thing. Well it's all come to a head. Last week in a pub (never been to before) I got talking to the landlord and, to cut a long story short, asked him who Lucy was (his sister who died at eight) and his grandfather (I gave a description), and told him that his grandfather was very proud of him about getting his life in order, and to stop doing whatever he was doing to himself (I wasn't sure if it was physical or mental torture - it transpired he was a self-harmer, even though he had long sleeves)....etc, etc. I also told him that a young boy called 'Tim' (it was actually Tom) haunted the pub, which absolutely flabbergasted a barmaid who said this was true. I'm actuallly going back to do an investigation in the pub, because all the staff have seen and heard some really spooky stuff! Watch this space.

Anway, after all this I got a text message from him, which read:

"Hey it's XYZ from the pub. Thank you so much. You have no idea how much it meant when you said my grandfather was proud of me, and when you said lucy's name. Thank you, I didn't want to say anything in front of your girlfriend but if ever get the chance (I don't even know if it's possible) could you tell my granddad how much I miss them. Thank you. I owe you so much more than a beer."

Wow. I've never felt so humble. So I've given in . I've set up a website and distributed flyers for my 'services', free of charge or a donation to charity, coz I think it's a bit distasteful for people to make a living out of this kind of thing.

http://www.freewebs.com/eastangliapsychicandmedium


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

id love to know what the future holds for me regarding relastionships,but im sure it would be the same as always ... non-exhistant


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Could you predict my future? I want to know if I will ever overcome my problems and once again live as a happy individual. Or is it not possible to do this over the internet?


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

And you dismissed my theory on energy resonating at different frequencies.
Doesn't sound so flaky know does it? :wink:

*I said:*People same they never feel the same. yes , this is because something has changed in us, it as if something has be switched on, or rather back on. 
here's the thing, when you break everything down to its purist form, you end up with pure energy, it is what we all are, energy. 
Creation is just energy resonating at different frequencies. 
If it vibrates at a slow speed it appears dense, the faster it vibrates, the less solid it appears, until it reaches speeds at which we cannot see it anymore. 
Everything is made up from atoms, atoms are not solid they are energy. 
Don't worry I am not about to announce that we are all dreaming or that we all live in our own reality. 
I just think that we can pick up on higher frequencies resonating at higher speeds, its what makes things seem unreal. 
we were all born with it, we have just turned it back on for whatever reason. 
Animals have it, they just don't experience the shut down process, they retain their ability to see beyond the frequency range of humans.

I think we have reactivated the, dare I say it, psychic powers we all have when we are born, they just scare us, and then we shut them back down. 
If you mention that you heard a voice or can see things that other people cannot see you will be written of as a flake, but mention you heard a message from god or you have seen a vision of Mother Mary they will build you a shrine. 
People don't want to believe in something they don't understand, it scares them. 
Do you feel you are now resonating at a different level, feel different, well, you are. 
You are now able to step back and see things as they really are, if you want to. 
you can step out of reality, just like changing the Chanel on your TV. 
There are hundreds of frequencies resonating around us, we choose what we want to see.

And let me say that I don't belong to any religious cult or the like, I am just theorizing.

jasmin

*And you said* Hello Jasmine,

The problem with theorising is that a little knowledge is a dangerous thing. Your post is very similar to the content of a typical DR/DP sufferers obsessional rumination, or rather - an attempt to rationalise the experiences we have with DR/DP. It's perfectly natural, perfectly understandable considering the circumstances - I did it, nearly every DR/DP sufferer has at some point or another mused over the quasi-metaphysical ramifications of their symptoms.

The thing is, the more lucid and intelligent, like yourself, are tempted (and again, I can understand why) by, let's say - kooky ideas, or rather, seemingly possible but unlikely explainations for their experiences. We are tempted to dismiss that fact that we are mentally ill, and embrace the world of (depending on your creed) religion, mysticism, the paranormal or supernatural, or more usually a really quite odd blending of them all. Most well read people nowadays have an awareness of classical physics, and a lay persons graps of topics such as Quantum Theory, etc, and they (during DR/DP) seem to offer an explaination.

Well they don't. People talk of 'energy', 'vibration', 'quantum uncertainty' in relation to their illness without really explaining what they mean. They say the words, we all hear it and nod our heads, because it sounds lovely, but it's meaningless and has little or no basis in reality. To try and simplify (because, in the end - isn't that what we all want ?) our illness, to understand this strange whirl of reality that engulfs us. But it just ain't true. It could be, of course, but it could also be something to do with aliens or the CIA, and when someone like me dismisses it out of hand a lot of people get upset, because I guess they feel like it is a kick in the teeth to their intellectual vanity. But in the end, what you have to realise is that DR/DP, almost certainly, almost irrefutibly, is a neurotic illness triggered by some form of psychological trauma. And this is important - the obsessional rumination is the agent behind this kind of mystical speculation. It spood feeds your DR/DP little mouthfuls of whimsy; which in turn keeps your DR/DP alive.

You're absolutely right. People are afraid of what they don't understand, but, you see, you've fallen into exactly the same trap by pondering on the 'reality' of it.

The reality is that DR/DP is an illness. A wicked, cursed, spiteful piece of normal psychopathology gone wrong. That's all. Nothing more, nothing less.

Jasmin


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont get it. Who r u, jasmin proving a point or someone else?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Good luck with that Martin.
Do you know what you are getting yourself into?

Greg


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Widesreened said:


> I dont get it. Who r u, jasmin proving a point or someone else?


Yes widescreened, I am someone else :roll:
Whats your point?

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Do a barrel roll.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Do a barrel roll.


Thanks Peppy :roll:

To jc and Tigersuit,
Presuming you were not winding Martin up. It is impossible for someone to predict your future.
I will rephrase that, it is impossible for someone to tell you your future.
It is impossible because as soon as you were told of your future it would from that point on be changed, simply because you now know what it is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Predestination paradox


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

=====


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

having someone tell me anything about my future scares me to death... i have no idea why... :?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Black Box said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Do a barrel roll.
> ...


Well, that's what I mean. I would like him to tell me my future, but I am not certain it can be done over the internet.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

no reason.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

he will probably blame it on the ocd like he suddenly revealed he had a sex addiction [sigh]


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

DelMar said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Do a barrel roll.
> ...


Never eat yellow snow?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

If you believe your future can be told? please run along and take your meds now please, do the math: the media would love news like this if it were not ?old? news.

Each to their own though.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Okay. Well, you know all about my psychic/medium thing. Well it's all come to a head. Last week in a pub (never been to before) I got talking to the landlord and, to cut a long story short, asked him who Lucy was (his sister who died at eight) and his grandfather (I gave a description), and told him that his grandfather was very proud of him about getting his life in order, and to stop doing whatever he was doing to himself (I wasn't sure if it was physical or mental torture - it transpired he was a self-harmer, even though he had long sleeves)....etc, etc. I also told him that a young boy called 'Tim' (it was actually Tom) haunted the pub, which absolutely flabbergasted a barmaid who said this was true. I'm actually going back to do an investigation in the pub, because all the staff have seen and heard some really spooky stuff! Watch this space.
> 
> Anway, after all this I got a text message from him, which read:
> 
> ...


You are obviously comfortable with the whole thing, so go for it.
Hopefully you will be able to help a few charities out.

Bailee.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just find it hard to believe, so I'd like to be told it myself for further proof. That, and I'd actually like to know whether or not I'll be truly happy again.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK Martin ...
:shock:

You never cease to amaze me! 8)

For the love of God, man!
(Also, note my signature. I love this TV show .... "Medium" :shock: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> OK Martin ...
> For the love of God, man!


But Martin being the smart guy he is... doesn't believe in god... so it can't be for the love of god ( [email protected] of speech)


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

yeah i gotta say here martin... if you believe we all just turn to dust after we die then how can you feel the prescence of someones grandfather? makes no sense... dont get me wrong i dont give a bleep what you believe as i dont think it matters... it just seems like it doesnt quite add up...


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

rainboteers said:


> yeah i gotta say here martin... if you believe we all just turn to dust after we die then how can you feel the prescence of someones grandfather? makes no sense... dont get me wrong i dont give a bleep what you believe as i dont think it matters... it just seems like it doesnt quite add up...


Indeed, la pointe exactement 8) <------ I know, poor grammar

And again, :shock:

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.......


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, I cannot predict the future.

As I said in an email to dreamer, I do not believe in spirits or ghosts. What I experience is something we just don't understand *yet* - much like a thunderstorm a thousand years ago. Why do we always jump to a supernatural explaination when we don't know the answer?

Personally, I just think it's a mixture of lucky guesses, hightened perception, and perhaps something we don't get yet.....


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

What a fascinating turn of events.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Hummmm Yesh indeed Sherlock.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Hummmm Yesh indeed Sherlock.


LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I just never found the humor in him saying that over and over for no reason.


Not link to humour... linked to giving the same useless advise over and over again... to where relevant of recovering from DR/DP aren't there.

E.g: I believe I?m the next messiah < isn?t going to help my DR/DP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

> E.g: I believe I?m the next messiah < isn?t going to help my DR/DP.


LOL :lol: Obviously he has never experienced the full affect of a barrel roll.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Don?t pee me off Greg? I?m a holy man who could end the world when ever he liked =P.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Am I totally naive?

What's a barrel roll? I know it's Darren's thing he uses when he can't be doing with explaining stuff (or something along those lines).

But what is an actual barrel roll?

I sense I'm going to come out of this looking rather dumb...

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Press your refresh butter over it's loaded (F5)

http://vandammesworstenemy.ytmnd.com


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Its a quote from a child's video game.

Bailee


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahh, I came out of that looking a little less dumb than I expected.

Thanks Bailee 

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

bailee said:


> Its a quote from a child's video game.
> 
> Bailee


Child's? *rubs chin*... :?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

sole.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> No, I cannot predict the future.
> 
> As I said in an email to dreamer, I do not believe in spirits or ghosts. What I experience is something we just don't understand *yet* - much like a thunderstorm a thousand years ago. Why do we always jump to a supernatural explaination when we don't know the answer?
> 
> Personally, I just think it's a mixture of lucky guesses, hightened perception, and perhaps something we don't get yet.....


errrrrr but what i said wasnt pointing to something supernatural... what im saying is if you believe there is nothing after death... and im not talking religion here... how can you know that someone's grandfather is currently proud of them if the grandfather is dead AND say that nothing exists after this life? Sorry if that doesnt make perfect sense.. hopefully you will get the jist of what im trying to ask...

If according to you we are gone after this life is over... you would not be able to know if a dead person was currently proud right? yeah yeah its something we dont understand yet... sure i can buy that but thats still not what im getting at you see.. what im getting at is you cant have it both ways... if you can feel that a dead person is proud then you cant say that you KNOW there is nothing after death... these two statements do not go together. :idea:


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

rainboteers said:


> .. what im getting at is you cant have it both ways... if you can feel that a dead person is proud then you cant say that you KNOW there is nothing after death... these two statements do not go together. :idea:


ok thats really all i was trying to say...


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> No, I cannot predict the future.
> 
> As I said in an email to dreamer, I do not believe in spirits or ghosts. What I experience is something we just don't understand *yet* - much like a thunderstorm a thousand years ago. Why do we always jump to a supernatural explaination when we don't know the answer?
> 
> Personally, I just think it's a mixture of lucky guesses, hightened perception, and perhaps something we don't get yet.....


Well...can you do something like this over the internet for me?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Good for you, Martin  I hope it goes well for you. If nothing else you'll meet some interesting people.

Who knows, maybe you'll even stop trying to cut down the crazy ideas I post :lol:

Please keep us informed, I for one am interested in how you go


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes Martin, you never responded to my post.

Jasmin


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Tigersuit and Peacedove- I'd have to know your gender. As people on here have testified, I'm useless 'doing it' for men, but, I think, fairly spot on with the ladies.

I'm absolutely terrified. I have my first client today! What if I screw it up! Oh god, what have I got myself into this time!!


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Admit it, you were wrong.

You can't can you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> I'm useless 'doing it' for men, but, I think, fairly spot on with the ladies.


Aren't men able to "turn" your "ability" on? :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Aren't men able to "turn" your "ability" on? :lol:


Trust you! :lol:

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

'Shrugs'



> I can read your future; all I need do is massage your breasts to BECUMed... ENLIGHTED! MWHAHAHHA *Cough*


I'm also doing a *free** breast checking service... because being the selfless person I am ... I want all women to be free of breast cancer...

*free to hot chicks only.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hahaha, could the small print have been any smaller?!

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

How is this? =P I could write anything here and i would assume only others and not yourself could read it... although some one as already quoted my tiny print before so it wouldn't be a good idea =P. 

Better?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's a line of blur, damn you!

What does it say?

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Not tellin ya :twisted:  :lol: MWHAHAHAHqhahahah... *Cough* 
It's a secret!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn you and your evil genius, damn you all to hellllllllllllll !!!!!!

:twisted:

zbohem x


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> It's a line of blur, damn you!
> 
> What does it say?


I will tell you for 20$ 

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I was slow but I figured it in the end.



> How is this? =P I could write anything here and i would assume only others and not yourself could read it... although some one as already quoted my tiny print before so it wouldn't be a good idea =P.


zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Wanna join me? I hear it's nice and toasty down there =P.



siouxsie said:


> Damn you and your evil genius, damn you all to hellllllllllllll !!!!!!
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

You're cheap :roll: 



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> > It's a line of blur, damn you!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

aw.so.u.cute! bless ya! =D



siouxsie said:


> I was slow but I figured it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}err said:


> You're cheap :roll:


Hey 20$ will buy you a house down here 

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't even know how much 20$ is...

Or where 'down here' is...

I'm too simple for this place, harumph!

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Cardboard house? 



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Emulated Puppet}err said:
> 
> 
> > You're cheap :roll:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

It's bout ?10 quid...

Me thinks you're playing dumb... and me's not going to fall for it =P



siouxsie said:


> I don't even know how much 20$ is...
> 
> Or where 'down here' is...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Me thinks you're playing dumb... and me's not going to fall for it =P


I think your right young chap. I believe her IQ is 147 from memory :shock:

3098


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

nah it's 142:










I'm going to becareful with her... =)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I know, I must confess to getting that wrong.

Also those tests are a bit dud. I'm going to go for a mensa one sometime though just to see.

Damn you Darren, linking to my photobucked now, you're everywhere I go! :lol:

zbohem x


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> Tigersuit and Peacedove- I'd have to know your gender. As people on here have testified, I'm useless 'doing it' for men, but, I think, fairly spot on with the ladies.


Aww, crap.

I'm male, and 78 years old.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it would be cool if you got a real offline test done for yourself because you can learn where your steghtes and weaknesses are (i'm not using Word to spell check cos me bone idle now =P) cos then you'll know where you can go with your life'n shit... my dyslexic tutor told me i could do anything i wanted if I learn how to over come my dyslexia with tips and tricks =P.

I'm like a lost sheep fellowing the foxy "Playboy Bo Peep"










Bless YA!



siouxsie said:


> I know, I must confess to getting that wrong.
> 
> Also those tests are a bit dud. I'm going to go for a mensa one sometime though just to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Well before you'd meet Martin in the UK... my twin sister could sort you out with make up and fake brests... *thump up* you'd look so hot pallll! =P



Tigersuit said:


> Martinelv said:
> 
> 
> > Tigersuit and Peacedove- I'd have to know your gender. As people on here have testified, I'm useless 'doing it' for men, but, I think, fairly spot on with the ladies.
> ...


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Uhh. Ok?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

You'd make a wonderful ginger pricess :wink:


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Openminded, Im confused about whether you think that dp/dr is an illness or a state of consciousness.

Im also confused by the remark, 'and you said, ''hello jasmine'', and signed off as jasmin.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Tigersuit and Peacedove- I'd have to know your gender. As people on here have testified, I'm useless 'doing it' for men, but, I think, fairly spot on with the ladies.
> 
> I'm absolutely terrified. I have my first client today! What if I screw it up! Oh god, what have I got myself into this time!!


Good luck 

Just think about it this way Martin - you are doing it for free and its always up to them what they take from it. If you get it completely wrong then they'll just walk away and think nothing of it. But if you help them you help them.

I think it would be good for you to find more ways to verify what you are doing. Its all good and well talking to some long dead relative from god knows where, but you'll never know if what you are doing has any relevance if you can't verify it in the real world.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

:shock: Martin...has it really happened??? Did Homeskooled subliminally help you cross over from the dark side...just like he said he would?

I am in fear and awe of you both!!!! *falls to knees*

Good luck...tell us how you went with your client.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, it went quite well. First off, she was a stunner. A sort of hippy chick with the most beautiful eyes. But I digress.

I was nervous, but settled into it. I told her immediately that she had two children, one of which I felt unfomfortable about talking about (she miscarried), about her grandfather who (she had had the same message from him from other 'mediums') about leaving her abusive boyfriend. There was some other trivial stuff like I could 'see' her child drawing all over her walls (which she ectually encouraged!), and her Grandmother's name was Joyce, and the most important person in her life (apart from her son) was something who's name began with 'S'. It was Shelia.

So not bad, I'm sure you'd agree. Didn't charge for it. She was too gorgeous and vunerable.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> think it would be good for you to find more ways to verify what you are doing. Its all good and well talking to some long dead relative from god knows where, but you'll never know if what you are doing has any relevance if you can't verify it in the real world.


True Cecil, but you must remember I don't believe it's ghosts or whatever, and so I don't really care how I do it. If it really is something spiritual, well, I'll find out one day!  Well all will. Except you'll all be in heaven and I'm be in hell sucking the s**t out of satan's arse and thanking him for it.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Lol 

Wow, great work there Martin - sounds like you did really well. I'm jealous, to be quite honest 

I still wonder why you can't do this for men though. Perhaps homophobia or some such?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Perhaps homophobia or some such?


Not at all. In fact, apart from my latest success with the lady, my two most recent where with blokes. But it's definately easier with women.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

I said:


> Good luck with that Martin.
> Do you know what you are getting yourself into?


Do you realize what I mean buy that yet?

Greg


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

enlighten me


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Give it a few more weeks and I wont have to, you will see what I mean. 

Greg.

If you like I will PM you and explain what I mean.
But just wait.

Greg


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Give it a few more weeks and I wont have to, you will see what I mean.
> 
> Greg.
> 
> ...


Well, this sounds quite ominous. Don't leave the rest of us hanging here...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Martilelv said:


> I got 'invited' to the local spiritualist church last night - apparently word had got out about my curse.


Lets just say that's not the only place the word will get out.
I can't explain it without sounding like a nut job 

People want to send messages to their lost loved one's, BUT, lost loved one's want to send messages as well.

That's when the fun starts :roll:

Greg


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Martilelv said:
> 
> 
> > I got 'invited' to the local spiritualist church last night - apparently word had got out about my curse.
> ...


So you're basically saying since Martin's opened himself up he'll now be inundated with spirits clamoring all around him to get his attention? I think we need to start campaigning for him to get his own reality show.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I really want something like this done for me.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> lost loved one's want to send messages as well.


This is very true. Because this 'gift/curse' has really been getting out of my control recently, apparently I need a 'barrier' or to learn (which I will, apparently - when I start my Jedi training) to control these pesky 'spirits' troubling me.

Honest, literally, when I pass someone in the street I feel this, well, urge (a bit like a cough you can't stop, or a nasty bit of phglem) to tell them something, a message perhaps. It's happened a couple of times in pubs recently - one man was absolutely shocked at the truths I told him, the other sent me a lovely text message thanking me.

Interestingly, my mother (a spiritualist) told me that once I'm on the proper anti-epileptic medication, this may all stop. So the question is: Do I want to have TLE, or continue to be a moody, reckless, twat? Hmm. Maybe they are one and the same thing.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

So no reality show then? The tagline could go something like this..."Meet Martin. He doesn't believe in dead people, but he talks to them all of the time."


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

HalfAPerson said:


> So no reality show then? The tagline could go something like this..."Meet Martin. He doesn't believe in dead people, but he talks to them all of the time."


LOL :lol:

BB


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

HalfAPerson said:


> So no reality show then? The tagline could go something like this..."Meet Martin. He doesn't believe in dead people, but he talks to them all of the time."


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Martin this is fascinating! 'Crossing Over with Martin Horton'...
(apologies if someone's already cracked that one)

I think you've always believed in it, but pitched yourself as an atheist for 30 years so that we'd be so shocked to hear YOU saying it that it just had to be true. Like debunking your own stuff to make it credible. Like Scully to Mulder 

Just kidding. You were almost spot on when 'doing' me. Again again! Where am I sat right now?!?!?! What comes to mind? Anything at all? Please!


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

g-funk said:


> You were almost spot on when 'doing' me.


That's a bit personal to post isn't it? :lol:

Martin, how is it all going for you?

Greg


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> The tagline could go something like this..."Meet Martin. He doesn't believe in dead people, but he talks to them all of the time."


 :lol:

Funnily enough, I did seriously consider calling myself the 'Atheist Spiritualist', but can you imagine the already crazy people knocking at my door? It would be a stampede to convert me.

Sorry G-Funk, nothing springs to mind. Coz I'm hungover.

Greg - it's going fantastic. Until I passed out last night and grazed my arm. Doing a medium reading again tonight. I hope my hangover clears by then, or I WILL be seeing dead people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Good on you Martin, if good comes from what you're doing; i'm all for it. "DO EM FOR MEEEE!" :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry, they get what's coming to them. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> Don't worry, they get what's coming to them. :twisted:


lol... you crack me up. "Winner"


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Does it freak you out Martin or I guess you're probably past that now. So what _do_ you think it is?

I'm like you, I'm more inclined to go with the less religious explanations and think it's just a phenomena we don't yet understand. I'm pretty cynical until I've experienced or seen proof of something myself.

However, it's human nature to hope for something else and I'd love it if there was, members of my family who died before I was born I always hope that one day I'll meet, and my other hope is that if there is a heaven, my cat will be there and be able to speak! Hey any chance you could switch skills to animal mind-reading?
x


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd love to be able to talk to my 'passed' catties. Hone your skills Martin.

:lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Does it freak you out Martin or I guess you're probably past that now. So what do you think it is?


It has recently G-FUNK. It's been quite overwealming. Not because I think it's ghosts or spirits giving me this information, but the fact that sometime I can't stop myself, and the information I 'pass' to these people is impossible (probably) for me to know. I'm virtually sure there is an aspect of unconscious 'leading' and maybe hightened perception or something, but some things I've said are so damn specific, down to names and ages, etc, that it does scare me, a little. But as I said, I like not knowing. It intrigues me more than anything else.

I had to do my jedi training last night (I won't go into the details!), but apparently I've been accepted into the 'circle', so can now legitimately do mediumship for money! Cling cling!

[/quote]


----------

